# Wilton-Fijenoord Doxford engines



## tonvaneijk (Dec 17, 2010)

The Dockyard and Slipway Company *Wilton-Fijenoord* (WF), in Schiedam (Holland) has built 24 Doxford ships diesel engines in licence over the period 1948-1958. 
Morover, the *Nederlandse Dok- en Scheepsbouw Maatschappij *(NDSM) in Amsterdam built an additional 2 in 1954, destined for the norwegian cargoships Troubadour and Toreador.

Being a former service-engineer of the Repair Department of WF, I am working on a study, in which the manufacturing and building of the WF-Doxfords, as well as the history of the ships same were installed in will be do***ented.

For the history of the ships I am searching for former crew members of these ships in Britain and Norway who are willing to share there memories and experiences with me.

For Van Ommeren, London,
Crowborough Beacon and Ivinghoe Beacon
For Norwegian companies the ships were built 1950-1954:
Grena, Troma, Sommerstad, Bergestrand, Bow Santos, Bowhill, Troubadour and Toreador.

tonvaneijk


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

*W.F.Doxford*

Go to http://users.telenet.be/doxford-matters and you will see a list with Doxford engines and ship names in the listing at the bottom of the page.
regards
Hamish


----------



## tonvaneijk (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello hamishb,

Thanks for your reaction. Mr. Alfons Verheijden and I are in close contact about Doxford engines for a couple of years. 

In fact, the List of Doxford Engines built in Holland was made in good co-operation, since at Wilton-Fijenoord I was also involved in handing the supply of spare parts for ships with Doxford engines, including af course, those built by WF.

My study regarding the history of the ships in which the WF-Doxfords had been installed is based upon this list. For each and every ship I am trying to find the information regarding their deployment, service and written memories of former crew members, including also their photos, made on board.

When you Google: "Duivendrecht en Bussum" on the internet you will find, in blue colour, the front page of my study: "De inzet van de tankers Duivendrecht en Bussum tijdens het conflict om Nieuw-Guinea (1962)", ("the deployment of the tankers Duivendrecht and Bussum during the conflict about New-Guinea (1962)").

regards,
Tony van Eijk


----------



## Ad61 (Jan 21, 2014)

Beste Ton, mijn opa heeft 55 jaar voor Wilton Fijenoord gewerkt en ik heb er in 1984 stage mogen lopen. Leo Kemperman was mijn stagebegeleider. Het ging toen helaas al slecht met WF. Sinds een jaar is Wilton Fijenoord mijn hobby waar ik erg veel plezier aan beleef. Nu heb ik een vraag, maar ik weet niet of ik die via dit forum kan stellen?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are able to ask your question in English you are more likely to get a good response - best of luck


----------



## OliverD (Aug 30, 2011)

Duncan, his question was directed to tonvaneijk. It is in Dutch, as it is their common language.
One can "google translate" (as I did) if curiosity compels.
Meant as a friendly comment; no malice intended. OD


----------



## tonvaneijk (Dec 17, 2010)

*Wilton-Fijenoord memorabilia*



OliverD said:


> Duncan, his question was directed to tonvaneijk. It is in Dutch, as it is their common language.


Contact was made and in progress. Ad61 is a collector for Wilton-Fijenoord memorabilia for the sake of displaying same on maritime events. Finally, so I was informed, same will be donated to Dutch official historic maritime organisations.
So if members of SN like to donate such items to him, please contact him.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Ad61* Belated greetings and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## tonvaneijk (Dec 17, 2010)

I am commencing the reconstruction of the histories of Crowborough Beacon and Ivinghoe Beacon (information of their sister Hereford beacon is also welcome.
Request direct contact with former crew members or persons that can tell me about the life times of these ships. Any info or hint is welcome


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

IVINGHOE BEACON(Phs Van Ommeran)bt.1954.1962 Lengthened.Sold1970 R/n GEORGIOS T.(Elizabeth Shg.)suffered a broken m/e c/s 19.5.74 voy.Cuba/Vancover Arr.Vancouver in tow3.6.74 CTL.B/u Yokohama 20.12.74.
CROWBOUGH BEACON bt.1954,lengthened 1961.R/n PANTAZS CAIAS 1970,B/u Shanghai 5.8.78
HEREFORD BEACON bt.1955.Lengthened 1964.R/n SCHERPENDRRECHT (PVO)1968,R/n NIKE 1970,R/n EASTER UNITY 1976 and B/u Kaohsuing 8.4.79


----------

